# The one picture Lynn Woods TR



## awf170 (Sep 16, 2008)

Me on a cool roller:


----------



## roark (Sep 16, 2008)

no fullface, eh?


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 16, 2008)

very nice


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2008)

Can't say I'd have the sack for that. Great pic!


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 16, 2008)

I think I would actually try that one.


----------



## JD (Sep 16, 2008)

Looks like some nice bouldering there.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 16, 2008)

Looks pretty cool.  I'd like to say I'd hit that, but I'd probably wuss out at the top.


----------



## cbcbd (Sep 16, 2008)

looks good, duuude


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 16, 2008)

pfft

what are ya goin' to hockey practice or to see your boyfriend marc?

what's up with the knee pads  

:lol:


----------



## awf170 (Sep 16, 2008)

roark said:


> no fullface, eh?



Too warm for it yesterday.  I'll probably start wearing it again once it gets cooler out. 



MR. evil said:


> I think I would actually try that one.



You could definitely do it.  The super grippy rock here makes you feel like a hero.  Just get behind your seat and you'll be fine.




JD said:


> Looks like some nice bouldering there.



Yep, there is some bouldering right in the background of that pic.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 17, 2008)

roark said:


> no fullface, eh?



The first thing I thought..


----------



## severine (Sep 18, 2008)

roark said:


> no fullface, eh?


He wants to see how many times he can have his teeth fixed before he needs a new set of choppers. 

Cool pic!  Definitely wouldn't try that myself, but I'd love watching others do it!


----------



## Johnskiismore (Sep 18, 2008)

That looks pretty cool!


----------

